# Magnum reloads



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I have been reloading for some years now, but only rifle. I am in the process of reloading 38 spl and 357 magnum. My question is, "when is a load no longer a Magnum load". The reason I am asking this is because the range I shoot at forbids magnum loads on some of the metal targets. The reloading manuals seem to think everyone wants to load with maximum powder and blast away. I would like to start at a very small load and work my way up.
I have been unable to find any info on the internet.
Tnx


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Check your reloading manual. There is no magnum 38 SPL load in there.


----------



## Uncle_Louie (Sep 1, 2016)

Could they mean 357 magnum or 44 magnum ??? Are the confusing +P with magnum ???

*IN GOD WE TRUST*


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Tnx for the feedback. I own a 357 magnum revolver so I am loading both bullets. Would it be fair to say that all loads producing a velocity of less than 1000 fps be considered a non-magnum load. Some of the +P loads for the 38 spl exceed that velocity.
If I loaded a case with only half the recommended max load, would the bullet come out the end of the barrel?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Argon18smith said:


> Tnx for the feedback. I own a 357 magnum revolver so I am loading both bullets. Would it be fair to say that all loads producing a velocity of less than 1000 fps be considered a non-magnum load. Some of the +P loads for the 38 spl exceed that velocity.
> If I loaded a case with only half the recommended max load, would the bullet come out the end of the barrel?


I would consider a velocity under 1,000 fps to be a non-magnum load, but remember, some ranges hire "know nothings" who might see how your gun recoils or see magnum cases & consider them magnum loads. I had such an experience at a range - an employee saw me shooting a 44 Mag. Ruger Super Redhawk & accused me of shooting magnum loads at the steel plates. I told him they were barely 44 Special loads at 700 fps with Trail Boss powder & offered to let him try a few. He said, "That's a 44 Magnum revolver, so you can't shoot it here." I went home & wrote to the range's owner & he gave me two free passes for future visits.

A caution: Do not load light loads with jacketed bullets; the extra friction in the barrel can result in a bullet stuck in the barrel. You can use whatever the loading manual indicates, but do not "make up" your own loads that are not listed in the manual. For light loads, I stick with cast lead bullets.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I haven't loaded since the mid-90's but my Speer, Hornady, and Sierra manuals had a wealth of information in them. I loaded mostly .357 Magnum and .44 Magnum and did occasionally throw in some light "Magnum" loads just 'cause I could. But I always used the manuals and never just made up something... with the exception of going a little hotter since I was loading for Ruger revolvers.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Have you considered lead wad-cutter bullets for the .357? 
You can use powders like Bullseye, Win 231, HP38. I've used all three. Anybody that knows anything will know those are not magnums.
Hodgdon lists 10 powders for Hornady's 148 gr LHBWC on their site. All non-magnums.

They also list loads using 'fast burning' powders for other lead (and some jacketed) bullets that are plenty slow enough to be non-magnums.
Keep in mind, they use test barrels for velocity numbers. Real world bullet speed will be slower.
Hodgdon's data is free to see. Take a look, I'm sure you can find something that will work for you.

Hodgdon Reloading | Home

Sam


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Great input guys. I hope to get more shooting in before the snow and cold - no indoor ranges around.
Thanks


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

A "magnum" is advertising PUFF. There is no point where you go from standard to magnum, any more than there is a standard for special.
Ask them to define it. It should be in writing.
One range defined it by VOLUME. If it was loud, it was a magnum to them.
The other range simply did not allow any pistol or revolver on the line that was chambered for any "magnum" round other then the .357 Magnum. They weren't sure about the .32 H&R Magnum, but said they had never run into it but it would probably be OK. Again, the reason was the noise, and not any concern about back stops or such.
Kept to myself that they should define allowable noise and have a sound meter available..
My thought is: if the case says magnum or the gun says magnum, it doesn't matter what you fire in it, to them it's a magnum.


----------

